# How to install VLC on Ubuntu 8



## Nikhilsam (Jun 23, 2008)

How will I have to install VLC media player on Ubuntu 8. I have already tried some tips on Ubuntu forums, but it didn't help, I think it needs Internet Connection to install, but I want to install it without requiring Internet. I had tried many times but got few errors.. Can anybody Help?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello Nikhil.
You have to download the deb for Hardy from  Here from a friend's computer or the Net Cafe.
Then just double click on the vlc deb file and give your password and voila, it will install.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 23, 2008)

Can you please tell us what you did & you "few" errors you got?


----------



## Rahim (Jun 23, 2008)

I remember Digit giving vlc as a deb in DVD(I cant remember the issue date)


----------



## Nikhilsam (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks, but can u give me the link or file of VLC


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 26, 2008)

He has provided the link *www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html in his # 2 post  Learn to differentiate b/w plain text and texxt with link //


----------



## Nikhilsam (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey "Dark Star", I had been to that link, isn't there any other link?


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok for .deb file check this out *www.tuxsoftware.com/home/multimedia/video-players/49-video-players/69-vlc-media-player


----------



## Nikhilsam (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok thanks...


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 26, 2008)

Buddy singal file will not do the job. You have to download vlc with all its dependencies. Here is the list of all the files you need to get vlc working.

*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/a52dec/liba52-0.7.4_0.7.4-11ubuntu1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/ffmpeg/libavutil1d_0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgsm/libgsm1_1.0.12-1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/ffmpeg/libavcodec1d_0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdc1394/libdc1394-13_1.1.0-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/ffmpeg/libavformat1d_0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libd/libdvbpsi4/libdvbpsi4_0.1.5-3_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libd/libdvdnav/libdvdnav4_0.1.10-0.2_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libd/libdvdread/libdvdread3_0.9.7-8ubuntu1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libe/libebml/libebml0_0.7.7-3.1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libf/libfreebob/libfreebob0_1.0.7-1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libi/libid3tag/libid3tag0_0.15.1b-10_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-5_0.78.2+dfsg1-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/uni...ection-kit/libjack0_0.109.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libm/libmad/libmad0_0.15.1b-2.1ubuntu1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libm/libmatroska/libmatroska0_0.8.1-1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libm/libmodplug/libmodplug0c2_0.7-7_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libm/libmpcdec/libmpcdec3_1.2.2-1build1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/mpeg2dec/libmpeg2-4_0.4.1-1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/ffmpeg/libpostproc1d_0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/sdl-image1.2/libsdl-image1.2_1.2.6-3_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libt/libtar/libtar_1.2.11-4_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vcdimager/libvcdinfo0_0.7.23-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/mul...e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wxwidgets2.6/libwxbase2.6-0_2.6.3.2.2-2ubuntu4_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wxwidgets2.6/libwxgtk2.6-0_2.6.3.2.2-2ubuntu4_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xosd/libxosd2_2.2.14-1.4_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/ttf-dejavu/ttf-dejavu-extra_2.23-1_all.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/ttf-dejavu/ttf-dejavu_2.23-1_all.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/mul...e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/mul...e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
*archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/mul...e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb

Now here's how to install them
 - put all the files in a folder *vlc* and place this folder in your home folder
 - Launch terminal from Applications - > Accessories -> Terminal
 - In terminal type following commands

 *cd vlc*   and press enter 
 *sudo dpkg -i *.deb*  press enter and done

enjoy


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 26, 2008)

Or see this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=87790#5


----------



## kgas (Oct 18, 2008)

you can also install thro' synaptic package manager and the vlc version is 0.8.6. This will be easier for novice ubuntu users.


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 22, 2008)

^^but for synaptic, he will need internet on that machine..

you can give *www.offlineubuntu.co.cc a try. it shud help you to install other programs too, and without worrying much about dependencies and all...


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 22, 2008)

^Is that your website?


----------



## NuwanSu (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi, There is the latest version of vlc, think it is 0.9.4. I tried to replace only the 0.8.6. files with 0.9.4. But, I couldn't manage it. If you can, please upload the links for the latest one also, as you have done for the 0.8.6 (It  works fine)


----------



## Dark Star (Oct 30, 2008)

Ubuntu guys are so persistence  Mandriva automatically updated my Mplyaer and VLC to the latest as they are available in repos


----------



## NuwanSu (Oct 30, 2008)

But, in my machine at home doesn't have internet connection. So, I have to download things and do what ever the things.


----------



## khattam_ (Nov 5, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> ^Is that your website?



yes


----------



## CadCrazy (Nov 5, 2008)

NuwanSu said:


> Hi, There is the latest version of vlc, think it is 0.9.4. I tried to replace only the 0.8.6. files with 0.9.4. But, I couldn't manage it. If you can, please upload the links for the latest one also, as you have done for the 0.8.6 (It  works fine)



Which version of Ubuntu you are using 8.04 or 8.10


----------

